# How much difference is there between a 9mm and .357 sig and not talking about price



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

just wanted to know what one would be better for carry, and how much in power separates them


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

All depends on the load. A potent 9mm +P is about the same as the lowest power .357 Sig in ft/lbs at the muzzle. If you ask the LEOs of the land, many have ditched their 9mms for the the .357, though there may have been some politics in play in those cases. As usual, shot placement rules, and having fired both, the 9mm is easier for me to control having lower recoil and muzzle blast. I would not recommend a compact .357 Sig!
Eli. :mrgreen:


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

EliWolfe said:


> All depends on the load. A potent 9mm +P is about the same as the lowest power .357 Sig in ft/lbs at the muzzle. If you ask the LEOs of the land, many have ditched their 9mms for the the .357, though there may have been some politics in play in those cases. As usual, shot placement rules, and having fired both, the 9mm is easier for me to control having lower recoil and muzzle blast. I would not recommend a compact .357 Sig!
> Eli. :mrgreen:


Your last 2 sentences sum it up for me. Although I'm still a novice, I know that a 9mm compact is much easier for me to handle and that I will shoot better with it. What good is a bigger cartridge if I can't reliably hit the target? In time, maybe I'll get better and work my way up to a higher caliber for defense.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The .357Sig is a capable round, as is the 9mm. Shooting the .357Sig does take quite a bit more discipline and practice, and your form has to be spot on. (it should be for 9mm as well, but you get the point). I've been carrying/shooting a Glock 32c for quite a few years and I can tell you that switching to a 9mm makes it seem like a breeze to shoot 9mm in comparison. The only other real drawback to .357Sig is the expense. Even FMJ practice rounds are far more spendy than their 9mm counterparts.
*]
Just for fun... it CAN be done.[/URL]*


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both and my 9mm's are much faster return on target.

I've experienced quite a bit of muzzle flip from my my .357.

:smt1099


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

If you have shot both calibers you would not be asking the question. The 357 SIG is much more powerful. Having said that, it is personal preference as to what you use for SD or plinking.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

This chart from Speer compares the ballistics.

If you stick with 125/124 grain bullets you find that the 9mm is about 100 fps slower than the .357 Sig, and about 200 fps slower than a .357 S & W.

See: Speer Ammo - Ballistics Tables


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Seems to me, if one feels the need to upgrade from a 9mm, it should be to a caliber that begins with .4.
Both .40 and .45 practice ammo is easier to source at a better price. 
Buy a .40 S&W. Then, if you still have feelings for the .357 sig, buy a conversion barrel. 
$.02


----------

